#ubuntu-website 2009-06-23
<ryanakca> newz2000: How is bug 244390 comming along?
<ubot3> Malone bug 244390 in ifplugd "ifplugd does not bring up iwl3945 interface when enabled" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244390
<ryanakca> bug 255390
<ubot3> Malone bug 255390 in kubuntu-website "Kubuntu download form accessible separately on www.ubuntu.com" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255390
<newz2000> I'm not sure, but it sounds like something I've been meaning to talk to you about...
 * newz2000 refreshes memory
 * newz2000 's internet is very very slow today
<newz2000> oh
<newz2000> yeah, we can do something about that
<newz2000> we can put some js in there that checks to see if it's in a frame and if not bumps over to the download page
<ryanakca> newz2000: *nod*, would a noindex tag be easier / quicker?
<newz2000> that's not quite enough
<newz2000> that would hide it from search engines
<newz2000> let me check real quick
<newz2000> I think a redirect if not framed will be fine
<ryanakca> newz2000: OK, thanks
 * ryanakca => supper, I'll be back in an hour or so
#ubuntu-website 2009-06-24
 * ryanakca back
<ryanakca> newz2000: Hmmm... I think you can just convert 390800 to a question under the Ubuntu project. My guess is that he's just burning the .iso directly instead of burning it as an image... If it's a crappy image, he should read the documentation and check the MD5SUM. If it matches, the only thing that's left is him not being able to burn it properly... Up to you though, it's your bug :)
<ryanakca> bug 390800
<ubot3> Malone bug 390800 in kubuntu-website "trying to download bit torrent and can not get a copy that works" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390800
<newz2000> ryanakca: would you mind suggesting that? I think it will help him to hear a 2nd voice
<ryanakca> Sure. And I'll convert it into a question while I'm at it.
<SiDi> hello people here
<ryanakca> newz2000: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/75223
<newz2000> good work
#ubuntu-website 2009-06-25
<ilyaraz> ping
 * emmajane waves
<newz2000> hi emmajane
<emmajane> newz2000, hey :)
<emmajane> so. rich text editing is ... t e h s u c k
<newz2000> yes
<newz2000> the best results I've had are starting in the wysiwyg or copying from the wiki
<newz2000> copying from OOo is never pleasant
<emmajane> I tried just about every sane variation last night and for some reason Moodle + Tiny is munging embedded styles on resave.
<emmajane> newz2000, Oh I'm definitely *not* copying from OOo. :)
<dinda> btw - emma meet newz2000, newz2000 meet emma
<emmajane> newz2000, there's not enough Scotch in the world for me to do that.
<emmajane> :)
<newz2000> people wonder why it takes me 2 hours to publish a press release
<newz2000> ;-)
<emmajane> I'm doing OOo -> HTML -> vim cleanup -> Moodle.
<newz2000> ok, so you have normal, simple html and it's getting converted to entities when you edit it (after having been previously saved)?
<emmajane> I'm pasting in HTML as "source" (Tiny editor turned off).
<emmajane> which is fine until you want to edit the page. And then it converts all of the embedded <style> stuff into HTML entities and it all disappears which makes the baby jesus cry.
<newz2000> oh, ok, so you have styles that are being escaped
<emmajane> yup
<emmajane> they still don't show up, they're just converted (adn still hidden)
<newz2000> so one solution would be to pull them out and link to them
<emmajane> i.e. they're not showing up as displayed <style> tags with < converted to &gt;
<emmajane> global styles would be lovely.
<emmajane> the problem with "pulling them out" is that there's no way for me to link to an external style sheet from within the resource.
<emmajane> it'd have to be set with a powerful fist than what I've got. :)
<newz2000> let me confer with someone real quick
<emmajane> as best I can tell it would be safe to do .generalcontentbox h1 (h2, h3, h4) styles
<newz2000> are these styles applicable to the whole site or just your material?
<dinda> whole site meaning just moodle?
<emmajane> in theory I am following a style guide that should be applied to all courses.
<newz2000> ok
<dinda> not elearning courses though
<dinda> changes *could* affect server course - though i doubt it
<emmajane> OH
<dinda> and desktop course is nothing more swf files
<emmajane> check it out. Moodle rocks.
<newz2000> haven't heard that before
<emmajane> body.course-24 .generalcontentbox h1 will match only me
<dinda> we would have to test on the test server first
<emmajane> 24 == course id
<newz2000> oh, slick
<emmajane> you'll have to update the style each time the course id changes.
<emmajane> see? sometimes moodle gets it right :)
<newz2000> ok, so what you're proposing is an addition to the moodle theme
<newz2000> which I can do
<emmajane> awesome!
<dinda> woohoo
<emmajane> s/generalcontentbox/generalboxcontent/
<newz2000> emmajane: if you just email me the changes you want applied I can merge them into the theme. We have a team that reviews these but they're very efficient so I'd expect it to go through with little effort, providing your code is good. :-)
<newz2000> matthew.nuzum@canonical.com
<dinda> newz2000: will you do that on the test server?
<newz2000> oh, sure
<newz2000> let me make sure I know where it is, just a sec
<dinda> http://moodlez.ubunut.com/moodle
<newz2000> ok, got it
<dinda> stuart's playground
<newz2000> stuart would be the one to review my changes
<dinda> excellent
<dinda> what about other RT requests on the server?  do you know who I talk to about status of requests?
<emmajane> newz2000, cool, thanks.
<newz2000> dinda: regarding moodlez it's stuart I believe
<dinda> thanks for your help newz2000!
<newz2000> my pleasure
<newz2000> If I might ask for a little help in return...
<newz2000> would you tell me a website that you, as a woman, enjoy visiting?
<emmajane> I'm just peaking at http://moodlez.ubunut.com/moodle/theme/standard/styles.php. I'm not sure which style sheet you'd actually merge it into.
<newz2000> emmajane: just send me your rules
<newz2000> they're organized neatly on the server and moodle combines them
<emmajane> kay
<emmajane> newz2000, that seems like a question that has an ulterior motive... :)
<newz2000> yes, I'm trying to learn the difference between sites that women like and sites that men think they like
<dinda> newz2000: i'm pretty atypical - my fav sites are news, local papers and Drudge
<newz2000> that's OK. There are a lot of atypical women I suspect.
<emmajane> newz2000, heh.
<emmajane> newz2000, I like sites that don't get in my way.
<newz2000> so except facebook I'm happy to look at any site that you like
<dinda> chron.com  galvnews.com
<emmajane> clean. easily scanned. and ... obvious?
<newz2000> I knew it. All this pink stuff is just crap
<emmajane> yes. :)
<emmajane> Unless you're asking myrtti or hypa7iz
<emmajane> hypa7ia
<emmajane> they like pink. i know it's shocking... but not all women are the same.
<dinda> it totally is newz2000
<dinda> blue is my favorite and purple some too
<emmajane> blue == drupal == win
<dinda> this is an awesome site too:  http://www.writingopensource.com/
<emmajane> http://www.designbygrid.com/
<emmajane> http://www.ministryoftype.co.uk/words/article/constructing_the_grid/ <--- I have a crush on grids.
<emmajane> dinda, now with more mammoths!!
<dinda> emmajane: I see that! and is that brown?
<emmajane> aye
<emmajane> picked by a *girl* no less! (it's addi's theme)
<newz2000> emmajane: 960 or blueprint?
 * emmajane goes back to writing styles.
<emmajane> newz2000, 960 because it had better resources first.
<emmajane> newz2000, have you played with their gridoverlay bookmark?
<emmajane> made. of. win.
<newz2000> no
<emmajane> http://gridder.andreehansson.se/
<newz2000> only recently tried out 960
<emmajane> it overlays a grid onto any web page you're currently looking at.
<newz2000> interesting
<emmajane> mark boulton used blueprint for the d.o redesign.
<newz2000> I used 960 for ubuntu.com's latest rev (based on the ninesixty drupal base theme)
<emmajane> nice.
<emmajane> you using D6 yet, or still D5?
<newz2000> I like it's grid but I like that blueprint can be easily adjusted for diff widths
<newz2000> D6 as of this spring
<emmajane> nice.
<newz2000> waiting for D7
<newz2000> hoping nice ux stuff makes it in
<emmajane> hoping it doesn't get bike shedded. :/
<newz2000> me too
<emmajane> Arial Unicorn MS != Arial Unicode MS
<emmajane> must read ALL the words as they are written.
<emmajane> newz2000, updated styles sent.
<emmajane> newz2000, thanks again for taking care of this. I really appreciate it.
<newz2000> happy to help
<emmajane> newz2000, one other question: do you know if you can change the resource type in Moodle after something has been uploaded? I'm assuming it's like Drupal where you /can/ do it by hand (change the content type) but you shouldn't really.
#ubuntu-website 2009-06-26
<ryanakca> newz2000: Hi, where can I find the source for Ubuntu.com's feature tour?
<newz2000> ryanakca: good question
<newz2000> let me look
<newz2000> btw, I've asked arusha and alejandra if we can make a new one for next release and I think they've agreed
<newz2000> So do you want the existing old one or do you want to see what happens with a new one?
<ryanakca> newz2000: Thanks, if they plan on finishing the generic stuff (Screenshots and text apart, but the layout and what not) early enough before release, I'll probably use what they have... but if not, I'll go for the existing old one.
<newz2000> ok. I'll get you a zip file, I'll have to email it to you
<newz2000> And I'm in the process of switching from one computer to another so it will take me just a bit
<ryanakca> It's for the http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicWebsite spec...
<ryanakca> no problem
<ryanakca> Is it a module, or are they just different pages?
<newz2000> plain html pages
<newz2000> oh, wait, I can grab them off the server
<newz2000> ooh, http://bluetrip.org/ - trying to be a "best of everything" grid
#ubuntu-website 2009-06-27
<MTecknology> newz2000: you around?
#ubuntu-website 2010-06-28
<mpt> newz2000, hi, are you available now for a call with djsiegel about the developer site?
<newz2000> mpt: technically I'm in a meeting but I feel like a 5th wheel, so give me a min and let me see if I can step out for a bit
<newz2000> mpt: yes, I'm available now
<newz2000> skype newz2000 or phone from the directory
<newz2000> mpt: lost you
<mpt_> newz2000, sorry, djsiegel pressed the wrong button
<newz2000> cjohnston: hey, where are we at on the localization work?
<newz2000> are we blocked or just moving slow?
<Viper550> morning
<Viper550> hello?
<stas> Viper550: ping
<Viper550> hey
<stas> hey
<stas> now I got some time
<stas> Viper550: what are your sysadmin skills? :)
<stas> the point is that I can offer you a virtual server with all in it and you can play with our fluxbb instance in what way you want
<stas> this way there will be no need for me anymore
<Viper550> I've used cpanel before
<Viper550> and FTP
<stas> ok, Ill create you an sftp account
<stas> can you pm me with your email?
<stas> thank Viper550 got it
<stas> will email you soon
#ubuntu-website 2010-06-29
<Viper550> back
<stas> Viper550: http://forum.ubuntu.softwareliber.ro/index.php
<stas> basically, use your launchpad bzr repo
<stas> to commit new changes
<Viper550> uhh, but that's country-neutral
<stas> and every 5minutes the forum style will be synced with whats there
<Viper550> uh oh ... but that one's set to be adapted on the server
<stas> what?
<Viper550> as in, the repo is meant as a generic skin to be edited by the deployer
<Viper550> syncing it from bzr wouldn't work, since that style from source is also meant for ubuntu.fr
<stas> ok, create a new repo, with a more generic style so we can all test it
<stas> and merge good stuf from ubuntu-fr into it
<stas> I'll use that one for sync
<Viper550> or, make a clone for ubuntu.ro
<stas> Viper550: currently I don't have time to update the existing forum, so thats not a priority for us
<stas> but you can use that board to test the changes in a forum
<stas> also that board is just for tests, its not going to be used in nearest future
<Viper550> lp:~viper550/ubuntu-website/ubunturo-fluxbb-style
<Viper550> got the repo straightened out
<Viper550> stas, there's a seperate branch for ubuntu-ro now
<stas> yes, thank you, I'll update it asap
<Viper550> stas`, you know when the ubuntu-ro team will do the migration?
<jono> stas`, ping?
<stas> hey jono, hows going with your project?
<jono> stas going well :)
<jono> when will you be making your first release?
<stas> we talked with newz2000 to tag the wp branch as stable and merge it into main branch
<jono> I will need to have somewhere where I can ask IS to pull a branch
<stas> so probably soon, very soon
<jono> awesome
<stas> maybe this week
<newz2000> stas, jono: we need to work out the footer thing before we call it beta, but I'm cool for aiming for end of the week
<newz2000> TODO: policy on footer SEO before any theme leaves beta
<stas> newz2000: true
<newz2000> The question is, whose page rank do we want to boost?
<newz2000> I humbly suggest www.bearfruit.org
<stas> :)
<newz2000> (jk) ;-)
<stas> dunno, we can have a set of ubuntu loco websites
<stas> which we checked and can confirm as 'awesome community work'
<stas> in wordpress those can be imported/exported as an opml file
<newz2000> Hmm... that's interesting
<stas> which will create a blogroll widget
<stas> drag-n-dropping that into footer
<stas> can be a solution
<newz2000> What we need to decide is what keywords we need to boost, and I think it should totally be a ++Ubuntu community thing
<newz2000> jono: do you follow what I'm saying?
<jono> newz2000, sounds cool
<newz2000> Any suggestiosn for keywords we need to leverage in our community?
<jono> I will just need to be able to give IS a branch they can pull from into wp-content/themes
<newz2000> Ubunu training, ubuntu developers, etc, etc
<jono> newz2000, I would say community, developer, operatingsystem, desktop, opensource, freesoftware etc
<stas> newz2000: +1 for that
<stas> having there some community projects would be awesome, also can include launchpad and planet imho
<newz2000> jono: I'd can make the seo stuff happen, I'd love some help deciding what needs promoted (URLs and keywords)
<newz2000> Do you think you can help?
<newz2000> I = me and the community of course. ;-)
<stas> I think targeting for blogroll thingy in wordpress makes sense, afaik it has some seo stuff included by using XFN http://gmpg.org/xfn/
<stas> by this, I can say I'm happy cause there will be no need to touch the code... cause its already included
<newz2000> Actually, lets ponder this tonight and come back to it tomorrow.
<stas> still, I can hardcode the links as a widget, and name it 'Community Resourses BlogRoll' where by dropping it into footer will generate randomly an <ul> with some of them
<newz2000> I've got to finish what I'm doing and be gone in 30m
<newz2000> stas: if you want to keep discussing it here that's fine, I'll catch up when I come back
<stas> ok, newz2000 lets come to it tomorrow
<stas> I g2g now too
<stas> see you all tomorrow, jono newz2000 bye ;)
<jono> sorry folks, I had to take a call
#ubuntu-website 2010-06-30
<popey> hi stas, thanks for replying to the mail so promptly!
<stas> popey: hey
<popey> I'm keen for whatever changes we need to put pushed back 'upstream' so that other podcasters can use it if they use wordpress+podpress
<popey> we do need to redesign ubuntu-uk.org too, but the team has had a recent discussion and no conclusion about it
<popey> I'll bring that (ubuntu-uk.org site) up at the next meeting
<popey> but the podcast team is smaller so we can be more... agile :)
<stas> popey: i didn't play with podpress, but I think I can add styles to make the download buttons more fancy and stuff like that
<popey> that would be great
<popey> we need to make it more obvious to people how they can download and subscribe
<stas> I can look at it these days
<popey> cool
<stas> btw, talk to your mates and see what they think about forking community theme
<popey> will do
<popey> thanks!
<stas> keep in touch, I'm usually hanging around :)
<popey> thanks
<cjohnston> newz2000: moving slow... i think im gonna need more help with writing the landing page
#ubuntu-website 2010-07-01
<MTecknology> writing themes kinda sucks...
<sjshaw361> The website won't log me in and if I choose "Remember Me" it runs in a loop.  I've tried Chrome and IE and get the same error on both.  Any thoughts?
<Viper550> ubuntu-eu is down?
<newz2000> Viper550: looks up to me http://www.ubuntu-eu.org/
<newz2000> maybe a temp glitch
<Viper550> I go to the ubuntu romania site and it wasn't working
<Viper550> oh now it loads
<Viper550> anyway, the stuff I made for fluxbb is ready for deployment
<stas> hey guys
<stas> Viper550: I'll email our team to see how can we start using your work
<Viper550> okay
#ubuntu-website 2010-07-02
<shaun__> hello?
<MTecknology> shaun__: hi
<shaun__> I'm new to ubuntu web dev team
<shaun__> as you already know of coarse
<MTecknology> yup :)
<MTecknology> how goes it?
<shaun__> well I'm trying to get drupal going I think I may already have it installed
<shaun__> lol
<MTecknology> did you try that guide at all?
<shaun__> some
<shaun__> I have it installed to /var/www/drupal I just checked
<MTecknology> what's your apache config look like?
<MTecknology> your config will be aroung /etc/apache2/sites-available
<shaun__> Document root is /var/www
<shaun__> is this correct
<MTecknology> nope
<MTecknology> /var/www/drupal
<shaun__> didn't think so
<MTecknology> put the 6 at the end of drupal too
<MTecknology> for both parts
<shaun__> on a side note have you herd of bluefish web editor
<MTecknology> yucky
<MTecknology> errr- wait..
<shaun__> lol
<MTecknology> I was thinking something else
<MTecknology> nope, I use vim
<shaun__> oh
<MTecknology> one of our devs swears by komodo edit - personal i think it's an ugly bloated bug
<shaun__> lol
<shaun__> now is it just the folder or is it a file inside the drupal directory
<MTecknology> /var/www/drupal6/install.php
<MTecknology> you want that - and everything else lined up
<shaun__> oops I downloaded drupal 5
<shaun__> :(
<MTecknology> yucky
<MTecknology> D5 is nearly dead actually
<shaun__> Can't I update it from the terminal
<MTecknology> hm?
<shaun__> or is that just for Ubuntu's aps
<MTecknology> don't use the one from the repo - it's always out of date
<shaun__> so should I do a MAJOR clean house and reinstall?
<MTecknology> ?
<MTecknology> no
<shaun__> no
<MTecknology> aptitude purge drupal5
<MTecknology> follow that guide - after removing drupal5/6
<shaun__> I didn't mean reinstalling the system
<MTecknology> oh, then - go for it
<shaun__> That would take for ever
<shaun__> lol
<MTecknology> shaun__: I'm heading to bed - it's usually quiet in here but others will be aroudn to help - if not I'll be back on in the (mine) morning
<shaun__> k
<shaun__> see ya
<MTecknology> g'luck
<Viper550> hey
<shaun__> hey guys good morning
<stas> shaun__: hey
<shaun__> are you familiar with how to set drupal up
<shaun__> ?
<stas> shaun__: yes, but I'm not the guy to ask about drupal :)
<stas> talk to MTecknology
<stas> though he's in US tz so it might take a while till he's online
<shaun__> I'm in US also
<shaun__> I woke up
<shaun__> lol
<stas> well dunno then :)
<shaun__> ok thanks anyway
<shaun__> :)
<ilmari> why isn't maverick included on packages.ubuntu.com?
<MTecknology> stas: hi
<MTecknology> shaun__: you still need help?
<stas> MTecknology: hey
<mhall119> newz2000: stas: MTecknology: Check out http://loco.ubuntu.com
<newz2000> mhall119: looking good!
<MTecknology> mhall119: shiny
<stas> yeah, nice
<stas> though that footer sucks when we have just a little content
<newz2000> great work
<knome> um, the header "ubuntu loco team directory" looks weird
<shaun__> hey
<shaun__> guys
<newz2000> hey shaun__
<shaun__> I need some help setting up my system to help with web development
<newz2000> where are you at in the process?
<shaun__> I installed Xampp for linux and downloaded and unpacked drupal
<shaun__> is xampp ok for what we're doing here
<shaun__> ?
<newz2000> it's good for a nice simple system that doesn't intrude on the normal operation of your computer
<newz2000> I've not used it for a while myself so it's not fresh in my memory though
<newz2000> where did you install it to?
<shaun__> well how do I use drupal (drupal is a bit new to me)
<newz2000> find out where you want to put it, unzip it (or untar)
<newz2000> cd sites/default
<shaun__> I unzipped it to /var/www
<newz2000> ok. That may not be the normal place for xampp, but it's a start
<newz2000> cd /var/www/sites/default
<shaun__> no that's where I installed drupal
<newz2000> you should see a sample config file there
<newz2000> yeah, but xampp may not see it there, but it's ok for now
<newz2000> Do you see the sample config file?
<shaun__> Oh I'm sorry I actually installed it to /opt
<newz2000> ok, good
<newz2000> /opt/lampp/htdocs is a great place to put it
<newz2000> do you have /opt/lampp/htdocs/drupal/ ?
<shaun__> no but I could move drupal from /var/www to that path
<newz2000> it'd be easier if you moved it there
<shaun__> ok
<shaun__> hey thanks for the help
<newz2000> then cd /opt/lampp/htdocs/drupal/sites/default
<newz2000> ls to see the sample config file
<newz2000> I think it's default.settings.php
<newz2000> cp default.settings.php settings.php
<newz2000> then edit it to add the database options
<newz2000> if you don't know the database settings then start xampp and go to http://localhost and I think it will give you a list of helpful info
<shaun__> this might sound like a "doh!" question but add database settings where (I'm done with everything else)
<newz2000> shaun__: in that file is a line that says $db_url = ...
<newz2000> you need to edit that one
<newz2000> it's remarkably well buried
<shaun__> found it
<shaun__> it says ...  $db_url = 'mysql://username:password@localhost/databasename';
<shaun__> so I change it to where drupal is or where mysql is?
<newz2000> you need to use your mysql settings that xampp suggests
<shaun__> OH DURRRR
<shaun__> sorry
<newz2000> no sweat
<shaun__> well it's xampp isn't showing any helpful info
<newz2000> shaun__: when you go to http://localhost do you get an information page so you know it worked?
<shaun__> oh
<shaun__> so it's showing xampps homepage so I'm finished?
<newz2000> shaun__: well, you konw it works
<newz2000> I think there's some tools that come with xampp that give you database access
<newz2000> do you see something like that?
<shaun__> phpmyadmin is there
<newz2000> ok, you'll want to go there and create a database for drupal
<newz2000> you can just call it drupal
<shaun__> database made
<newz2000> ok, so go to your drupal settings.php file
<newz2000> that line should be something like this:
<newz2000> $db_url = 'mysql://root:@localhost/drupal';
<newz2000> (assuming no password)
<newz2000> Then you can probably go to http://localhost/drupal to see the site
<shaun__> darn it says object not foudn
<shaun__> found*
<MTecknology> hi
<shaun__> hello
<MTecknology> newz2000: root:@localhost/drupal  <- really?
<MTecknology> that sounds.. bad
<newz2000> MTecknology: that's the default for xampp I think
<newz2000> it's only meant for local dev, not for public sites
<newz2000> shaun__: http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html#
<MTecknology> newz2000: i suppose - I just like to always make a user for a db instead of having things wide open
<shaun__> well I think I found the problem
<shaun__> Do I need to do anything with the DB upon creation of it
<newz2000> no, as long as your settings.php is right drupal will do the rest
<shaun__> then there's my problem
<newz2000> sorry, got to step away for a few min
<shaun__> ok
<newz2000> I'm back if you still need help
<knome> wow, what a match
<shaun__> yep
<knome> ghana should
<knome> have won
<knome> really
<knome> i feel like unsportmanship has won, even if gyan failed to score the goal himself
<knome> it should have been a goal without a penalty shot
<shaun__> still need help
<shaun__> I've found out that apache isn't in the xampp folder
<shaun__> unless I'm looking in the wrong place
<newz2000> how did you start xampp
<newz2000> shaun__: ^
<shaun__> well I don't know
<shaun__> let me look again
<shaun__> where would it usually be do  you know
<newz2000> try this:
<newz2000> /opt/lampp/lampp stop
<newz2000> everything should shut down, http://localhost should give an error
<newz2000> confirmed?
<shaun__> confirmed stop yes
<newz2000> http://localhost no longer works?
<shaun__> correct
<newz2000> ok, so /opt/lampp/lampp start
<newz2000> confirm that http://localhost works
<shaun__> yep
<newz2000> once that works, please try http://locahost/newz2000-rocks
<newz2000> and confirm that you get a page not found (404) error
<shaun__> ???? >:|
<shaun__> sorry
<shaun__> just had to get that out of my system
<shaun__> loll
<newz2000> I had to come up with something that was guaranteed to get a 404. ;-)
<knome> newz2000, doesnotworkforme
<newz2000> knome: are you testing xampp too?
<knome> newz2000, no, but http://localhost/newz2000-rocks does not give a 404
<shaun__> yeah it's actually a page I think
<knome> yeah
<knome> it says
<knome> "just kidding"
<newz2000> well, I just want to make sure you recognize a 404 error page. Some systems make them so pretty you dn't realize it's a 404
<shaun__> oh nevermind I typed it in wrong
<shaun__> yep it recegnizes it
<shaun__> recognizes*
<newz2000> wait, what?
<shaun__> I already know because when I run http://localhost/drupal I get a 404
<newz2000> ok, that's what I'm getting at
<newz2000> so now in your terminal go to /opt/lampp/htdocs
<newz2000> create a file called newz2000.php
<newz2000> inside put:
<newz2000> <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<newz2000> save and close it
<newz2000> then go to http://localhost/newz2000.php
<newz2000> you should get a nice long php diagnostic page
<newz2000> if not, then we don't know what your document root is, and when we find that, move your drupal folder there
<knome> (or create a symlink there)
<shaun__> yeah that worked
<newz2000> shaun__: ok, so ls -1 /opt/lampp/htdocs and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<shaun__> it's there
<newz2000> where?
<newz2000> shaun__: after you paste it and submit you need to tell the url
<shaun__> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<newz2000> the url you get after you submit
<shaun__> 458502/
<newz2000> oh, ok
<newz2000> mv drupal-6.17 drupal
<newz2000> then your url should work
<shaun__> the page shows the word "deprecated" a couple hundreds lines
<shaun__> e.g. Deprecated: Function ereg() is deprecated in /opt/lampp/htdocs/drupal/includes/file.inc on line 926
<shaun__> what does thsi mean
<newz2000> shaun__: oh, right, you probably need to hit http://localhost/drupal/install.php
<newz2000> ereg is deprecated, eh? I guess that's a good thing
<shaun__> Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /opt/lampp/htdocs/drupal/includes/file.inc:926) in /opt/lampp/htdocs/drupal/includes/install.inc on line 618
<newz2000> I'm sorry, my php is getting rusty... there's a way to hide deprecation warnings. You need to do that.
<newz2000> It will probably be in /opt/lamp/[something]/php.ini
<shaun__> ok I think I remember how to do that
<shaun__> what language do you use?
<newz2000> Php, python, javascript, html, css
<shaun__> ewww python
<knome> i mostly use finnish and english
<knome> ;]
<shaun__> sorry it's just too complicated
<shaun__> lol
<newz2000> yeah, well, try using django to do a couple web apps and then switch to php
<knome> python is not too complicated
<newz2000> you're perspective will reverse
<shaun__> oh
<shaun__> so you suggest trying python
<newz2000> check out python / django or ruby on rails
<shaun__> ok
<newz2000> I wouldn't normally choose python or ruby for web apps but both of those let you focus on the fun parts of app dev
<shaun__> but for now I'll stick with php I'm used to it because of c++
<shaun__> I used to dabble in c++
<knome> and knowing python and not php lets you not interact with drupal
<newz2000> shaun__: /opt/lampp/etc/php.ini
<newz2000> search for the word error
<newz2000> maybe error_reporting or something like that
<newz2000> maybe set it to E_ALL
<knome> error_reporting = E_ALL & ~E_DEPRECATED
<dieki> The paste.ubuntu.com site is really bad; I've created a modified CSS file for it that makes it match the new branding. Can it be considered for use on paste.ubuntu.com? (Example of page: http://bit.ly/cQ0ESc )
<newz2000> dieki: yes, I'd love to recommend that
<newz2000> dieki: would you put it into a branch in launchpad and send me the link?
<dieki> Sure.
<shaun__> ; error_reporting
<shaun__> ;   Default Value: E_ALL & ~E_NOTICE
<shaun__> ;   Development Value: E_ALL | E_STRICT
<shaun__> ;   Production Value: E_ALL & ~E_DEPRECATED
<shaun__> // This is what's already there
<newz2000> remove the semicolon from the last option
<dieki> Is there an existing branch for paste.ubuntu.com that I should branch off of?
<knome> shaun__, those are all comments
<shaun__> oh DUH
<newz2000> dieki: I don't know where it is but I suspect so
<shaun__> I can't edit php.ini for some stupid reason
<newz2000> try sudo
<knome> shaun__, try with sudo
<shaun__> already did it's blank when it opens
<newz2000> guys, sorry, but I must take off. Get some food and do some relaxing.
<shaun__> ok
<newz2000> I'll be online over the weekend for sure though
<shaun__> I'll look into how to do this
<dieki> Hm... I can't find a branch for that anywhere.
<Viper550> What forum scripts do the LoCo sites usually use?
#ubuntu-website 2010-07-03
<shaun__> does anyone know how to use phpmyadmin
<shaun__> ????????????????/
<shaun__> I made a BIG ASS  mistake
<MTecknology> shaun__: yes- but don't the long long question mark thing and swear
<MTecknology> shaun__: oft' times it's better to just ask your question ;)
<shaun__> sorry I just got a bit pissed
<shaun__> see what I did was (I FEEL SO STUPID) I dropped all priviledges  to phpmyadmin :(
<shaun__> do you perhaps know how I could get back in
<shaun__> I was so close to installing drupal
<shaun__> and sorry for swearing
<shaun__> hello you still there
<shaun__> Should I just reinstall Xampp
<shaun__> ?
<shaun__> I read something about editing the mysql config file
<shaun__> hello
<shaun__> Can somebody assist me please?
<shaun__> Anybody awake
<shaun__> hey guys
<shaun__> I've "finally" installed drupal
<shaun__> hello
<shaun__> hello?
<jpds> !weekend | shaun__
<ubot4> shaun__: It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<dieki> newz2000: You there?
<dieki> newz2000: I have that branch up; https://code.launchpad.net/~n0nl1nearsb0x/+junk/paste.ubuntu.com-new
<shaun___> yes
<shaun___> if you were talking to me
<shaun___> oops sorry dieki had my brain malfunction for the day
<dieki> shaun__: That's okay, I've been having those too... :)
<shaun___> ha ha
<dieki> So you are a 'community member' helping on the website?
<shaun___> well trying
<dieki> Not going so well?
<shaun___> still trying to get the hang of how everything works
<dieki> Ah. Yeah, that can be tough.
<shaun___> which site are you working on drupal's?
<shaun___> or another  one
<dieki> I actually have only created an updated 'theme' for paste.ubuntu.com.
<dieki> I'm a 'community member' too. :)
<shaun___> oh
<shaun___> you know how to install a theme and put it into drupal
<dieki> No, actually. Sorry.
<shaun___> darn
<dieki> I wonder who designed (or, didn't design) the current paste.ubuntu.com...
<shaun___> this is probably a stone aged question but does one have to be joined to get the theme
<shaun___> for example joined to the drupal devs launchpad
<dieki> I have no clue.
<shaun___> oh nevermind just got answered
<shaun___> lol
<shaun___> need help
#ubuntu-website 2010-07-04
<MTecknology> any of you happen to know when the planet updates feeds?
<MTecknology> I feel like the planet is ignoring my post....
<jpds> Doesn't it say on the right?
<jpds> And I see your post at the top.
#ubuntu-website 2011-06-27
<mhall119> welcome AlanBell
<AlanBell> o/ mhall119
<AlanBell> been here a while, just didn't pick up on the move of loco-directory chatter
<AlanBell> is the stuff in trunk going live at some point?
<mhall119> AlanBell: I believe we're just waiting on IS to deploy it
<mhall119> cjohnston can verify that
<AlanBell> good, the teams/me url would make it a lot more useful
<cjohnston> yup :-(
 * AlanBell files bug 802508
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802508 in loco-directory "go back button on events and meetings lists global stuff, not the team (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802508
<cjohnston> it should be more of a breadcrumbs
<AlanBell> that would kind of work too
<mhall119> breadcrumbs are a pain
<AlanBell> but in general it is a bit too easy to end up lost in global stuff
<mhall119> how about just 2 links on the event detail page, "All Events" and "Team Events"
<cjohnston> it does say go back to events list, but doesnt specify that its not the teams event list
<AlanBell> which is confusing, it is hard to get back to the team
<AlanBell> venues too http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/venues/495/detail/
<mhall119> AlanBell: the next release will have a "My Teams" link always present at the very top of the page
<cjohnston> mhall119: you dont see the smoke outside do you?
<mhall119> cjohnston: not here
<cjohnston> ya.. winds blowin east north east
<mhall119> only smoke is coming from my computer, since Chromium and Thunderbird both decided to use up an entire core all night
<cjohnston> see my mp mh	?
<cjohnston> mhall119:
<AlanBell> mhall119: yeah, that will help a bit, for people who are logged on and joined a team
<mhall119> cjohnston: not yet, just getting settled for the morning
<cjohnston> take a gander at the excitement i had overnight too ;-)
<mhall119> what fun was that?
<cjohnston> http://www.wftv.com/news/28365780/detail.html
<mhall119> what is the 'wire' the article quotes the guy as saying they were dumping on it?
<cjohnston> water
<mhall119> ok, that makes more sense
<cjohnston> already shot an email to my buddy at wftv to get it fixed
<AlanBell> the loco directory schema seems to allow for events to be organised by multiple teams
<AlanBell> can't see how to do that through the UI though
<mhall119> AlanBell: there isn't a way in the UI yet
<mhall119> cjohnston: are you getting the LD error emails now?
<AlanBell> just wondering how to go back to "the team" from an event
<AlanBell> I guess if there are two teams then putting a sub-nav button for each would be OK
<mhall119> how about 3 team though?\
<mhall119> or 4 or 5?
<AlanBell> or 70
<AlanBell> but hey, that won't happen right?
<mhall119> it might, if we put the UI in place
<AlanBell> hmm, venues don't relate to teams at all :(
<mhall119> nope
<mhall119> though doctormo added a patch to at least put venues your team has used in the past at the top of the dropdown list
<AlanBell> yeah, but you go to a venue like this http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/venues/495/detail/ via an event page like this http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/1032/detail/ and try and get back to the team and you end up in Africa
<AlanBell> the whole thing is very much not LoCo team microsites, you constantly get flung into global stuff
<mhall119> once the "My Teams" link is up, that'll make it easier
<AlanBell> if you are logged in
<mhall119> right
<doctormo> hey mhall119
<doctormo> AlanBell: We can fix that if you like
<doctormo> AlanBell: A link from the venue page to the recently used by teams.
<AlanBell> that would be good
<AlanBell> at the moment I find it quite hard to navigate about within the data relating to a team
<AlanBell> a link to events at this venue would work fine
<doctormo> AlanBell: Simply report bugs when you see a page that should be linked to another, feel free to assign them to me.
<cjohnston> mhall119: no
<mhall119> no pending deployment?
<mhall119> or not getting LD error emails?
 * mhall119 can't remember our last conversation
<cjohnston> no to your question.. email
<mhall119> ok
<daker_> DEATH TO GITHUB
<mhall119> daker_: that might upset some people
<cjohnston> not me
<mhall119> besides, the git command to do that is impossible to remember
<mhall119> cjohnston: do you have an rt # for the LD deployment?
<cjohnston> of course
<cjohnston> want me to cc you on it
<mhall119> please
<mhall119> I just want to ask where it stands
<cjohnston> 17323
<cjohnston> please d
<cjohnston> do
<cjohnston> this is rediculous
<cjohnston> and 17302 for the admin
<cjohnston> I always forget how to add people in RT.. cause i have certain permissions but noth others
<cjohnston> not others
<cjohnston> for some reason I cant add you
<cjohnston> but theres the two numbers if you want to take a poke in -sysadmins mhall119
<cjohnston> also I think we need to talk to lamont about the upgrading the packages
#ubuntu-website 2011-06-28
<cjohnston> mhall119: what do you think about getting a cron setup every other night for ./manage.py update-openids until your fix it live?
<nigelb> mhall119: does cjohnston own summit now? :D
<cjohnston> nope
<nigelb> cjohnston: just FYI, summit access will always be Canonical-only mostly because of sponsorship data which is private
<cjohnston> i know
<cjohnston> just pusing again, as usual due to what they said
<cjohnston> nigelb: did you see my night last night?
<nigelb> cjohnston: yeah I did. Is everyone alright?
<cjohnston> afaik
<cjohnston> im beat tho
<nigelb> yeah, that's for sure
<nigelb> how long where you there?
<cjohnston> over 7 hours
<cjohnston> ~2300 - ~630
<nigelb> ouch
<mhall119> cjohnston: are we still having ${username}2 problems?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> there was a new one reported today
<cjohnston> we need to get  that script into summit
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/openids/+merge/66065
<mhall119> cjohnston: who was the user?
<mhall119> nvm, I see it
<cjohnston> i think ive duped other bugs too... and this has never been run on summit
<cjohnston> you are able to deploy it for summit and setup a cron there correct?
<mhall119> yeah, but your patch won't work on summit, it has no common.launchpad
<cjohnston> go figure
<cjohnston> is that something that can just copy over and edit a couple things? any idea?
<mhall119> maybe
<mhall119> it's a simple LP API call, but you'll need the login code
<nigelb> mhall119: if you're doign a summit deploy, could you clean up the local_settings?
<cjohnston> mhall119:  check it now please
<mhall119> nigelb: ew
<cjohnston> what?
<nigelb> mhall119: what? why? :(\
<AlanBell> I thought the openiduser482 type issues were fixed on the loco directory? http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/1032/detail/
<cjohnston> nope
<AlanBell> ok
<mhall119> they're fixed in django-openid-auth trunk, but not deo
<mhall119> deployed
<mhall119> waiting on packaging
<AlanBell> ok, no worries
<mhall119> darn, achuni just left for the day too
<AlanBell> mhall119: any idea who runs http://webapps.ubuntu.com/marketplace and whether they would accept patches?
#ubuntu-website 2011-06-29
<mhall119> AlanBell: nope, but I can ask karound
<AlanBell> cool
<AlanBell> I would like to do a per-country page so I can promote it better in the UK
<mhall119> AlanBell: turns out my team runs that
<mhall119> but it's old code, and not open sourced
<mhall119> newz2000 is gonna setup an LP project for tracking bugs against it though
<cjohnston> call is m$?
 * newz2000 looks
<cjohnston> its newz2000
<cjohnston> !
 * newz2000 lives
 * newz2000 now leaves
 * cjohnston needs a nap
<daker> cjohnston, mhall119 we hall a call with jono today right ?
<cjohnston> yes.. 2 hours
<nigelb> phew, for the first time at a sensible time
<daker> yep
<daker> 17h for me and i don't have a mic :/
<cjohnston> mhall119: are you going to see about getting django-openid-auth patched today?
<cjohnston> s/patched/packaged
 * nigelb kicks cjohnston 
<nigelb> and my inbox is full again...
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> nigelb: is tarmac setup for all projects now?
<nigelb> cjohnston: should me.  let me check.
<nigelb> cjohnston: could you list out the projects so I can confirm I didn't miss any
<nigelb> (the ones apart from summit and LD)
<cjohnston> summit
<cjohnston> ld
<cjohnston> hof
<cjohnston> community web themes
<cjohnston> thats all i know of for now
<nigelb> foundations?
<nigelb> cjohnston: also, do you want to set it up for hof now?
<cjohnston> check
<cjohnston> that one too
<cjohnston> sure
<cjohnston> might as well
<nigelb> because I think bilal is working on the truck directly
<cjohnston> i dotn care
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'll ping achuni, he had some other changes he wanted made to id
<cjohnston> mhall119: sweet
<nigelb> and there are multiple branches in community web themes
<cjohnston> nigelb: yes.. all
<nigelb> light base, light django, and the like
<mhall119> nigelb: ask cdbs about using it for hof
<nigelb> ah okay
<nigelb> mhall119: will do
<nigelb> mhall119: Twidenash?
<cjohnston> mhall119: can you look in -isd and tell me if im in the correct place or not and who in specific to ping if i am
<mhall119> nigelb: ask daker about twidenash
<nigelb> daker: do you want me to setup tarmac for twidenash?
<daker> nigelb, ask Ronnie hahaha :D
<daker> nigelb, as you like
<nigelb> and if Ronnie says ask mhall119, I shall have achived circular dependency :P
<cjohnston> Pendulum: coming to fix more bugs?
<nigelb> cjohnston: all of the lp: branches in https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-django-foundations?
<cjohnston> i say yes...
 * cjohnston points mhall119 back to https://dev.launchpad.net/Contributions   ;-P
<Pendulum> cjohnston: I should, but today is a fight with health insurance to cover my surgeries now that they're scheduled day
<cjohnston> :-/
<cjohnston> sorry
<Pendulum> meh. it's the story of my summer
<cjohnston> 16 new emails
<cjohnston> 4 of them i didnt do
<nigelb> 16 new emails. ALL OF THEM FROM cjohnston
<cjohnston> good
<cjohnston> Looking for feedback.. bug 714030 - I say invalid.. I think it's a good idea to point out that the LC has access to edit things as a last resort. Plus its more work for *us* to remove it than to just leave it the way it is.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 714030 in loco-directory "unnecessary informations in error messages (affects: 1) (heat: 1)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/714030
<nigelb> cjohnston: Is it better to just say, "You don't have access to edit that resource"?
<cjohnston> No.. I think it should define who does have access
<cjohnston> that way you know who to contact if needed
<nigelb> sure, that works
<cjohnston> I personally vote to leave it the way it is as changing it would require work by us, and I think work by the translators since they would have to remove the part about the LC
<cjohnston> maybe not invalid but wont fix
<cjohnston> mhall119: thought
<mhall119> cjohnston: I agree with you, it's good to let them know who can change it
<cjohnston> t
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> we should create a quick import-live-data that skips like country and lang and stuff like that
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> http://www.opera.com/
<nigelb> its at Rebecca Black dislikes now :p
<mhall119> cjohnston: are you going to be around for the call today?
<mhall119> cjohnston: if we can figure out how to make import-live-data only import the users that are used in a ForeignKey somewhere, that would speed it up
<nigelb> cjohnston, mhall119, daker: Tarmac all set and running every 30 minutes.  if you want to debug, add a project, etc. Let me know :)
<daker> ok
<mhall119> awesome nigelb
<nigelb> mhall119: For extra points, the last commit to tarmac is mine. The docs were wrong, I fixed it :D
<mhall119> nice
<cjohnston> mhall119: ya, it takes forever and sucks
<cjohnston> unless i get a call ill be around, but im waiting to hear from jono on how to get me in.. not a good enough connection to skype
<mhall119> I think he had an 800 number last time
<cjohnston> ya, but i think he got away from that in favor of skype
<nigelb> cjohnston: that's probably because he's in Dublin
<mhall119> nigelb: Ronnie daker call?
<nigelb> im on skype
<daker> mhall119, i don't have a mic :/
<daker> sorry
<cjohnston> Ronnie: ping
<cjohnston> hey jono
<daker> yo jono sorry :/
<jono> daker, no worries!
<mhall119> czajkowski: I've got a present for you
<mhall119> czajkowski: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/speed-up-teams-list/+merge/66342
<mhall119> on local testing, it gives a 5x-10x decrease in load time
<cjohnston> sweet mhall119.. thats a good start and we can see how it goes
<mhall119> cjohnston: are you on a truck right now?
<daker> LoL
<mhall119> nigelb: you're not coming through
<Ronnie> cjohnston: late pong
<mhall119> Ronnie: can you join the call?
<Ronnie> sure
<mhall119> on skype
<jono> Ronnie, ring ring
<mhall119> Ronnie: pick up
<nigelb> Ronnie: pick up :)
<Ronnie> http://ubuntuone.com/p/10gg/
<nigelb> wow, neat
<nigelb> Ronnie: if you can get the layout up, we could get help to code the other bits
<daker> have to go :/
<Ronnie> bye daker
<nigelb> ciao daker
<mhall119> bye daker
<nigelb> I should actually set up that web-team meeting :|
<nigelb> Beeen busy with other stuff
<daker> already finished ?
<mhall119> daker: yup
<nigelb> daker: are you free around this time on friday?
<nigelb> Ronnie: ^^
<nigelb> cjohnston: ^^
<nigelb> and mhall119 ^^
<Ronnie> nigelb: no :(
<mhall119> nigelb: as far as I know
<nigelb> Ronnie: what time are you free?
<Ronnie> on friday its different each week, but usually around 3 hours from now
<Ronnie> i can on tuesdays, wednesdays and thirsdays
<Ronnie> around this time (not much sooner)
<nigelb> 3 hours from now is fine by me
<nigelb> I'll mail the list with that time
<Ronnie> ok
<Ronnie> nigelb: is there an agenda for that meeting?
<nigelb> Ronnie: mostly status update, figuring out what all of us are doing, that needs help.
<nigelb> Ronnie: but I'll set an agenda page up
<mhall119> Ronnie: daker: https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=294
<mhall119> not sure if you guys would be interested or not
<Ronnie> mhall119: not anymore, got a new job since a month. I think im staying there for a while.
<mhall119> Ronnie: cool, congrats on the new job too
<Ronnie> thx
<Ronnie> mhall119: is there any news about switching to django1.3?
<mhall119> Ronnie: I think we'll be able to switch individual sites over to 1.3 by putting a local copy of it into the PYTHONPATH
<mhall119> we're working that out with IS
<Ronnie> it seems that the vritualenv isnt working correctly, because i got an error when starting ./manage.py runserver
<Ronnie> django.core.exceptions.ImproperlyConfigured: You must define a 'default' database
<Ronnie> python -c "import django
<Ronnie> print django.get_version()"
<Ronnie> 1.1.1
<nigelb> Ronnie: did you use --no-site-packages before creating the virtualenv?
<Ronnie> nigelb: no
<Ronnie> i pasted the commands listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoDirectory/Development
<nigelb> okay, so when you don't use --no-site-packages, it will use whatever is in your system too
<nigelb> I recommend using the --no-site-packages
<mhall119> I'd recommend it too
<mhall119> there's actually a requirements.txt now
<Ronnie> nigelb: where do i need to put the --no-site-packages
<nigelb> Ronnie: virtualenv .env --no-site-packages
<Ronnie> after the .env
<nigelb> I don't think it matters
<nigelb> it just has to be there
<Ronnie> can i put the folder elsewhere so i can use it for multiple branches?
<mhall119> Ronnie: I'd recommend using this setup: http://micknelson.wordpress.com/2011/05/19/sharing-your-development-environment-across-branches/
<mhall119> then put your .env in the lightweight "work" directory
<Ronnie> nigelb, mhall119L can you explain this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/635184/
<nigelb> Ronnie: what version of django did you isntall inside that?
<nigelb> I see that the instructions said 1.1.1
<Ronnie> my non env version is the django-svn, but inside the .env i installed 1.1.1
<Ronnie> hmm if i change #!/usr/bin/python to #!/usr/bin/env python in manage.py it works but gives an error on python-tz
<nigelb> right, install pytz
<nigelb> inside the virtual env
<Ronnie> nigelb: how?
<nigelb> Ronnie: pip install pytz
<Ronnie> than pip install vobject
<Ronnie> nigelb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/635195/
<Ronnie> why am i the only one with this problem?
<nigelb> we probably all faced it at some point :)
<nigelb> Ronnie: who wrote the requirements.txt?
<Ronnie> nigelb: probable a very smart person
<nigelb> its missing a few :/
<Ronnie> its running
<mhall119> vobject depends on dateutils, which you'll need a specific version of, IIRC
<cjohnston> nigelb: no
<nigelb> cjohnston: when are you free?
<cjohnston> tomorrow
<nigelb> :\
<Ronnie> mhall119: how far is the code of the blog entry working
<Ronnie> css is finished here
<cjohnston> i thought he said the back end was done
<mhall119> Ronnie: it's working
<mhall119> Ronnie: there are some changes I want to make to stabilize and optimize it, but what's there works
<Ronnie> mhall119: ill upload my code in a moment. i hardcoded the text in index.html for testing
<mhall119> ok, I can merge it into my branch then, and just submit it to trunk all together
<Ronnie> mhall119: you first need to put in the HTML classes
<Ronnie> this is the branch lp:~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/blog-css (do not merge because index.html is changed)
<Ronnie> just look for the css changes
<Ronnie> .minor-content.blog css i need to rename to something more common
<Ronnie> 2/3 width will be used more on the site i guess
<Ronnie> mhall119: better version online now
<Ronnie> i have to go
<mhall119> Ronnie: ok, I'll work on it later, thanks
<cjohnston> How can I add a ForeignKey to an event, and make it required, without having a default to provide it?
<mhall119> yes, but you can't make a migration script in South 0.6 that way
<mhall119> you can make null=True, blank=False to require it in the form, but not the DB
<cjohnston> mhall119: so how do i add a required field to the team event
<mhall119> the Model or the Form?\
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/contact
<mhall119> cjohnston: I think you'll need null=True on that field, or the migration will cause DB contraint violations
#ubuntu-website 2011-06-30
<cjohnston> mhall119: wouldn't that make it not required?
<mhall119> it'll make it required to the user
<mhall119> but it'll let you add the field to the database without having data to put in it
<mhall119> blank=False means the user has to enter something for the form to validate
<cjohnston> gotcha
<mhall119> null=False means the database has to have something in it or the database will throw an error
<cjohnston> gotcha
<mhall119> cjohnston: i think nigel proposed that we do a session on community web projects in general, instead of any specific one
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://paste.ubuntu.com/635461/
<cjohnston> was that for developer week tho?
<mhall119> cjohnston: still trying to import the data dump?
<cjohnston> no
<mhall119> cjohnston: um...maybe it was
<cjohnston> thats a migrate
<mhall119> cjohnston: did you syncdb first?
<mhall119> is this a new database?
<cjohnston> i did import-live-data
<mhall119> I think you need to syncdb first
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/contact/view/head:/loco_directory/events/forms.py line 81
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/635463/
<cjohnston> mhall119: my social netowrking research paper i got a 100%
<mhall119> awesome
<cjohnston> any idea on the error?
<mhall119> yeah, 'event' isn't defined anywhere
<mhall119> try replaceing 'event.teams.iterator()' with 'self.teams'
<cjohnston> that didnt work
<cjohnston> wait
<cjohnston> it did
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/contact/+merge/66404 there it is
<mhall119> cjohnston: ping
#ubuntu-website 2011-07-01
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb: daker_: the new loco-directory went live this evening
<cjohnston> mhall119: update is on a cron correct?
<mhall119> yes
<cjohnston> why can't is run init-ld
<mhall119> because init-ld is for starting a new project space
<cjohnston> so we need an update-ld
<mhall119> possibly
<mhall119> I gotta fix bzr_apps though
<cjohnston> well.. otherwise they would have to update bzr_apps, and then run pullapps to update everything else
<cjohnston> whats broken
<cjohnston> the whoami thing?
<mhall119> the ssh thing
<mhall119> or something
<mhall119> I'm not entirely sure
<mhall119> all I know is that manage.py pullapps shoudn't make an ssh connection to launchpad to get the apps
<mhall119> s/shouldn't/couldn't/
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/label-tag/+merge/66537
<mhall119> approved
<mhall119> needs a commit message for tarmac though
<cjohnston> its there
<cjohnston> what do you think of https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/contact/+merge/66404
<mhall119> I like it, but that I'll need to merge and test
<cjohnston> ya.. thats fine
<mhall119> I might write some test cases for it too, if I feel really motivated
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> or inspired
<cjohnston> if i feel really motivated or inspired i might let you teach me how
<cjohnston> mhall119: take care of https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/801984/+merge/66312 too :-P maybe a few test cases for it
<cjohnston> off to bed
<cjohnston> g'nite
<cjohnston> im quite happy that was released today
<YoBoY> good morning
<YoBoY> arg, I broken my team on the LD ^^" tried to select a subteam as team admins to see what appen, and I loose the rights to edit the team details now :O someone can correct this ?
<YoBoY> dangerous possibility by the way...
<YoBoY> cjohnston: hi, this is what I have in mind for the "find your team" page (actual team list page objective) http://yoboy.fr/images/teamlist-proposal.png
<head_victim> I realise this probably isn't the place but would anyone be able to suggest where I could report an issue with mailing lists on lists.ubuntu.com? I'm seeing lots of issues with gmail users sending mail to the lists coming up as a false positive for "posisble phishing scam" that doesn't happen if the mail is sent directly.
<daker> Oh! a new version ツ Congrats
<AlanBell> for me in the loco directory the text at the top (above the orange header) doesn't seem to be picking up all the styles in chromium that it does in firefox
<AlanBell> and I am messing about with a second level map concept based on SVG maps from wikimedia commons http://libertus.co.uk:8000/europe/
<cjohnston> head_victim: -sysadmin or an rt
<cjohnston> I guess that one is actually #canonical-sysadmin
<cjohnston> AlanBell: there was initially an issue with that part.. could you clear your cache and see if the issue still continues
<cjohnston> nigelb: mhall119 is it just me or did twidenash used to be newest on top, and not its newest on bottom?
<cjohnston> AlanBell: language groups being grouping by language or locale teams?
<YoBoY> thanks ... cjohnston ? :)
<cjohnston> ?
<YoBoY> for correcting my error on my team, that was not you ?
<cjohnston> what error
<YoBoY> <YoBoY> arg, I broken my team on the LD ^^" tried to select a subteam as team admins to see what appen, and I loose the rights to edit the team details now :O someone can correct this ?
<YoBoY> <YoBoY> dangerous possibility by the way...
<cjohnston> nope.. i dont think i did this
<cjohnston> we dont allow selecting a team
<cjohnston> the team is imported from LP and broken down into users
<YoBoY> hum... strange...
<cjohnston> so it probably at the next update did that
<cjohnston> YoBoY: im suspecting bug #792475 actually fixed yours
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 792475 in loco-directory "Team admins getting reset (daily?) (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792475
<YoBoY> ho perhaps :)
<YoBoY> I was not aware of that bug
<YoBoY> I can try to do it again, the subteam is selectable and I can register
<cjohnston> dont use a subteam
<cjohnston> that isnt what we want
<cjohnston> we want people
<cjohnston> we made code to break a team into people
<YoBoY> yes I know that, this was just a test to see what appen, if the team is selected or if the application grab all the members inside the team
<cjohnston> ahh..
<cjohnston> i dont know if we would be able to tell...but based on that bug which says that it resets when the update cron runs, I'd guess that the update cron sees that its a team and then triggers the code that breaks apart a team
<cjohnston> mhall119: ^^ thoughts/
<cjohnston> nigelb: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/label-tag/+merge/66537   ?
<cjohnston> does it *have* to have an "approved comment too?
<AlanBell> cjohnston: well it would allow for a "languages" page for all the teams that specialise in a language, whether they are a location based team or otherwise
<AlanBell> and countries could suggest multiple teams in the popups
<AlanBell> so belgium popup might contain -be -fr and -nl
<cjohnston> we dont have plans for supporting locale teams.. only local teams..
<AlanBell> ok, so don't do that then
<AlanBell> there are oddities already like esperanto being in russia
<cjohnston> esperanto is a language team no?
<AlanBell> yes, and currently on loco.ubuntu.com in russia
<cjohnston> iirc we got it removed from ~locoteams
<AlanBell> Esperanto-komunumo de Ubuntu
<cjohnston> nope
<YoBoY> catalan team is also a langage team
<YoBoY> do you want to remove it ? ^^"
<AlanBell> are we lacking a klingon team?
<cjohnston> czajkowski: wasn't https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-eo the team that had something like every country selected because it was a language team? I thought you (or someone) removed it?
<jpds> I like how there's a Petersburg team.
<AlanBell> "kubuntu-de.org" is an odd one
<czajkowski> cjohnston: I didnt remove it I selected 1 language
<cjohnston> ok.. for some reason i thought it was removed, but its still there
<czajkowski> also FYI I'm on holidays/vacation as of today, any stuff that ye need a hand with poke the LC :)
<cjohnston> ok..
<czajkowski> heading to ireland not been home since dec 31st
<cjohnston> sweet
<czajkowski> so catching up time
<cjohnston> sounds fun
<cjohnston> i want to go to ireland
<AlanBell> I will figure out how to embed a multi-line text or html object on an svg and see if I can get all the Europe teams a place on the map
<AlanBell> and make sure stuff like உபுண்டு மலைக்கோட்டை loco works
<cjohnston> and then there are only 5 other continents to work on
<cjohnston> ;-)
<AlanBell> sure
<cjohnston> Done by tonight? :-P
<AlanBell> europe maybe
<AlanBell> the others might take to Monday
<YoBoY> AlanBell: be carrefull you have to keep this page accessible, images are not always welcome by screen readers
<AlanBell> yes, I know
<AlanBell> was going to put the list below the svg
<YoBoY> ok :)
<AlanBell> I listened to the recording of the UDS session and I understand the problem a lot better now
<AlanBell> YoBoY: interestingly as an SVG it is part of the DOM and it might be possible to make it quite visible to orca
<nigelb> mhall119: when you approve a merge please leave a comment too, or else tarmac doesn't put you in r=
<nigelb> cjohnston: the approve comment isn't strictly needed, it will work without (didn't earlier because of my fault -- fixed), but I'd recommend having it because otherwise the r= will be empty
<mhall119> nigelb: ok, thanks for letting me know
<nigelb> :)
<pmatulis> can we get borders for html tables on wiki.ubuntu.com please?
<pmatulis> this looks horrible: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<head_victim> cjohnston: thanks, I eventually found found a page suggesting to email mailman@ which auto generated an rt. Cheers
<AlanBell> http://libertus.co.uk:8000/europe/ now should have html in the country popups
<AlanBell> only done a few so far, SVG transforms of html content don't work very well
<AlanBell> but it should show the concept of having links to more than one team per map zone, if and where appropriate
#ubuntu-website 2011-07-02
<dns53> http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/ is down
<cjohnston> howdy
<AlanBell> o/
<AlanBell> http://libertus.co.uk:8000/europe/ is coming on
<AlanBell> I am thinking of adding some fields to the country object to get more of it into the database and less hard coded in the html template
<AlanBell> in fact just the iso country code would do
<AlanBell> mhall119: does that sound reasonable?
<mhall119> huh what?
<mhall119> AlanBell: that's pretty slow loading for me
<mhall119> I like the idea though
<mhall119> I'm okay with adding useful fields to the Country object, but who's going to populate them?
<mhall119> if you can get the initial data, we can make a fixture to load it all into the db when we deploy, that would probably be the easiest way
<cjohnston> no quoting obama
 * cjohnston glares at AlanBell 
<AlanBell> it was Bob the Builder then
<cjohnston> bs
<AlanBell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bA16sqCusbY
<AlanBell> anyhow
<cjohnston> dont care.. you already ruined the quote
<AlanBell> I think all the country object needs is the iso code
<AlanBell> then it can loop through all the country objects in the continent and pull out the codes
<AlanBell> then for each country it can pull out the associated teams and populate the html
<AlanBell> ooh, I know a way to make it load faster, just pull the SVG from elsewhere
<AlanBell> or maybe not, silly sandbox rules
<AlanBell> takes about 12 seconds to load from outside my house
<cjohnston> possibly the cdn
<AlanBell> there is no cdn involved
<cjohnston> we are working on getting one
<AlanBell> not for my house you are not :)
<cjohnston> no.. you said pull the svg from elsewhere...
<cjohnston> we are working on a cdn
<AlanBell> oh, I see, sorry
<AlanBell> I just tried putting the SVG on people.ubuntu.com, but if you pull it from elsewhere then the javascript can't manipulate the DOM of the SVG object
<AlanBell> cross site rules
<cjohnston> gotcha
<AlanBell> the map I used is a little heavy at 531KB
<cjohnston> 531 aint bad
<AlanBell> it isn't pulling data from the database at the moment, but I did get the data into a JSON structure http://paste.ubuntu.com/637136/
<mhall119> AlanBell: do you have it in a bzr branch that we can checkout?
<mhall119> if so, I can get it up on an EC2 instance or something for people to test
<mhall119> nigelb: ping
#ubuntu-website 2011-07-03
<cjohnston> mhall119: he does.. it was sent to the loco contact mailing list
<mhall119> oh
<mhall119> I should probably follow that one
<nigelb> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> nigelb: have you ever implemented oauth for a webapp api?
<nigelb> mhall119: OAuth 2.0, yes
<nigelb> Oauth 1 is very sucky
<mhall119> what did you use?
<mhall119> I'm looking to add an API to ReadFeeder
<nigelb> Wrote our own
<mhall119> ah
<mhall119> that's not ideal
<nigelb> https://github.com/hasgeek/lastuser
<mhall119> oh, your own is open source now?
<nigelb> It wwas open source from start :)
<nigelb> BSD licensed
<mhall119> is it for Django?
<nigelb> Its Flask
<mhall119> ah
<mhall119> have you used Piston before?
<nigelb> I think you told me about it at UDS, never used it myself
<mhall119> it's pretty standard for giving a JSON API to Django, it looks like it has built-in oauth too
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> I think I'm going to give piston a try then
<nigelb> mhall119: I have something to show you
<mhall119> ReadFeeder really needs a mobile app
<mhall119> and I really need mobile app development experience
<mhall119> nigelb: oh? show away
<nigelb> http://github.com/mozilla/playdoh
<nigelb> its mozilla's foundations project
<nigelb> we need to seee if we can pick something up from there for ours
<mhall119> interesting
<mhall119> cool that they use Django too
<nigelb> They use Django for almost everything :D
<YoBoY> AlanBell: your europe card is really great, but I'm starting to wonder how we are going to treat the countries with very small size? (for example if the Vatican wants a locoteam :D)
<AlanBell> hover over andorra
<AlanBell> so the way I would deal with that is set up the Holy See (va) country with it's LoCo and also tag it as a team of interest to people in Italy
<AlanBell> Catalan is listed in France Spain and Andorra
<YoBoY> yes, good, but it's hard to point the zone ^^"
<cjohnston> mornin
<daker> morning cjohnston
<mhall119> Is the Pope an Ubuntu user?
<ronnie> mhall119: ping
<jpds> mhall119: popey ?
<AlanBell> mhall119: I don't think the Pope likes Freedom
<YoBoY> he twits now :) (but on iPad :'( )
<mhall119> the Pope uses a closed system with a mass of devout followers?
#ubuntu-website 2012-06-27
<mhall119> nigelb: ping
<mhall119> hmm, 2am for him, I guess I'll try later
<cjohnston> not too long ago that was early for him
<daker-cloud> hello
#ubuntu-website 2012-06-28
<nigelb> mhall119: hi
<mhall119> nigelb: hey.....now I forgot what I was gonna ask...
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> oh wait, I remember now, have you ever setup an instance of the RTD website, or just gotten documentation up on readthedocs.org?
<nigelb> yep
<nigelb> twice
<nigelb> I got summit dev documents working yesterday
<nigelb> i just used readthedocs.org directly though
<mhall119> so how do you get it to import docs when running it from manage.py?
<nigelb> well, I don't do that.
<nigelb> I just curl the build page manually
<mhall119> ok, so "build" builds the documentation?
<mhall119> nigelb: what did you put for repository, default  branch and documentation type for summit?
<nigelb> lp:summit
<mhall119> oh, it knows lp: branch names?
<nigelb> I left it empty for summit, and for summit-dev, I put dev-docs
<nigelb> Yes, it does :)
<mhall119> did you tell it to use virtualenv?
<nigelb> nope
#ubuntu-website 2012-06-29
<cjohnston> mhall119: you following me?
<mhall119> cjohnston: ?
<cjohnston> #deb-python
<mhall119> I had been in there a while back
<mhall119> then closed it
<cjohnston> ahh
<mhall119> but brighthoue took down my cable, so I'm on an old irssi config atm
<mhall119> I need to setup znc on my cloud server, any good tutorials for that?
<cjohnston> i dont use zn
<cjohnston> znc
<cjohnston> ask balloons
#ubuntu-website 2012-06-30
<daker_> yo cjohnston
<cjohnston> hey daker_
<cjohnston> daker_: ping
<daker_> cjohnston: yo
<cjohnston> daker_: I pushed a couple of changes for LTP
<cjohnston> I'm working on some others that will make a couple of things easier that we use in Summit
<cjohnston> I was doing this while trying to get a working LTP back up to do reviews for you
<daker_> i'll look at them :)
<daker_> thanks
<cjohnston> daker_: antoher thing that I am working on, best I can tell it works with ltp, is the ability to just update-openids -u chrisjohnston
<cjohnston> instead of having to wait for all
<daker_> oh yes that's cool
<cjohnston> the one css one that I reviewed last night just needs to be put in the new file and I'm pretty sure itll be good
<daker_> ok
<cjohnston> daker_: how do you do the lint testing and such?
<cjohnston> id like to set it up for summit too
<daker_> cjohnston: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltp-devs/loco-team-portal/0.2/revision/528
<cjohnston> k
<daker_> but for me i use Pylinter plugin for Sublime text 2
<cjohnston> daker_: I've got myself setup, and am going to do reviews... if you can update things as I go (don't know if you have time) then I'll re-review stuff
<daker_> i am with you
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> just reviewed one.. I think its probably just merge conflicts
<daker_> what should i do exaclty ?
<daker_> merge with the trunk then fix the conflicts ?
<cjohnston> if you can
<cjohnston> if not you may have to manually change the code again..
<cjohnston> daker_: do you know that there are three failing tests?
<cjohnston> (in trunk)
<daker_> the guest test ?
<cjohnston> i dont remember.. possibly
<cjohnston> I ran them yesterday
<cjohnston> I need to learn how to do testing so that I can get the tests in summit working, and write tests as i build my new site
<cjohnston> ERROR: testAdminIsATeamChecks (teams.tests.ACLChecksTestCase)
<cjohnston> Test if check for a more complicated LoCo Team setup works
<cjohnston> ERROR: test_update_user_details_long_names (django_openid_auth.tests.test_auth.OpenIDBackendTests)
<cjohnston> FAIL: test_anonymous_user (teams.tests.EditTeamTestCase)
<cjohnston> ERROR: test_current_site_in_context_after_login (django.contrib.auth.tests.views.LoginTest)
<daker_> no those are the openid_auth tests
<daker_> or not
<cjohnston> daker_: I'm just checking...
<cjohnston> "datetime.datetime.now()" doesn't require the import time?
<cjohnston> and def create_feed(user, url): doesnt require User?
<daker_> where ? articles app ?
<cjohnston> i believe so
<cjohnston> yes
<daker_> cjohnston: now https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.978901/+merge/102019
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> daker_: https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.978901/+merge/102019
<daker_> which file ?
<cjohnston> line 167 of the mp...
<cjohnston> I don't remember which file it is
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.identica/+merge/105567  <--- if you give feedback I'll re-review
<cjohnston> loco_directory/templates/events/team_event_detail.html
<daker_> done
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.978901/+merge/102019
<daker_> hmm?
<cjohnston> added a second comment to it
<daker_> ok
<cjohnston> just a couple things to clean up the look of the form
<daker_> change what to :
<daker_> Change to:
<daker_> <div class="row">
<daker_>     <section class="span-8">
<daker_> ?
<cjohnston> <article class="main-content">
<daker_> ah ok
<cjohnston> ill be back in a couple hours.. back to the beach.. kids are up from naps
<daker_> ok
<daker_> have fun
<cjohnston> daker_: I'm back
<daker_> try now https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.960695.meetings-app/+merge/108492 cjohnston
<daker_> brb
<cjohnston> daker_: mhall119_ is ltp still on cranberry?
<cjohnston> daker_: http://ubuntuone.com/1PM23ezrCNB2pqSMb6VM1z   does the horizontal line between my 'test' comment and the line with the date look like its a solid line vs all the others being dotted?
<daker_> 404
<cjohnston> http://ubuntuone.com/1PM23ezrCNB2pqSMb6VM1z  ?
<daker_> yes
<daker_> 404
<cjohnston> hrm
<cjohnston> its working for me
<cjohnston> i just tried again
<cjohnston> http://imgur.com/4HMPm
<cjohnston> daker_: ^
<daker_> https://one.ubuntu.com/1PM23ezrCNB2pqSMb6VM1z 404
<daker_> https
<daker_> cjohnston: what are you testing ?
<daker_> ah events
<cjohnston> thats with https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.978901/+merge/102019  I think I see a problem, but I want someone else to confirm
<cjohnston> its the event comments
<cjohnston> daker_: if you answered, I missed it.. https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.960695.articles-app/+merge/108428  for the articles, it doesn't require User and the datetime doesnt require time?
<cjohnston> just want to make 100% sure
<daker_>  it doesn't require User
<daker_> datetime ? where ?
<cjohnston> print "[%s] Updating: %s" % (datetime.datetime.now(), feed.title)
<cjohnston> I guess it requires datetime not time
<daker_> yes and we already import it
<cjohnston> I see that now.. approved :-)
<daker_> ok
<cjohnston> daker_: check your email
<daker_> thanks
<cjohnston> its getting really annoying
<daker_> :)
<cjohnston> daker_: it also looks like you need commit messages in LP
<daker_> ?
<daker_> ah yes yes
<cjohnston> daker_: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-team-portal/update-openids-update/+merge/112914  <-- when you test this, ./manage.py update-openids -u chrisjohnston   <-- the one user meathod
<cjohnston> method
<cjohnston> please ensure though that the old way works.. I have been having internet connection troubles and cant keep a solid connection long enough to go through all of it
<daker_> maybe you have to add an except
<daker_> if this user = User.objects.get(username=username) fails ?
<cjohnston> doing the one user works.. its when I try to update all of the openids that I lose internet
<cjohnston> its a conenction problem and not a script problem, I'm certain, but I would like it properly eested
<cjohnston> tested
<cjohnston> I'll be home in 5 minutes, I hope to get back on in an hour or so and work more
<daker_> cjohnston:
<daker_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1068434/
<cjohnston> but its updating the openid
<cjohnston> doesnt matter if the user already exists
<daker_> no if the user doesn't exist the get function will raise a traceback
<daker_> The DoesNotExist exception is raised whenever the lookup with get() fails
<daker_> and the command will not execute the
<daker_> launchpad.set_user_openid(user, force=True)
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> i was thinking you were trying to do something backwards
<daker_> :)
<daker_> and i am lost
<cjohnston> I dont think you are
<cjohnston> are you saying replace lines 24-29 of the MP with your paste?
<daker_> yes
<daker_> i rejected this https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.960695.events-app/+merge/108462
<daker_> will work on another one
<daker_> i hate conflicts
<cjohnston> ok
<daker_> cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.960695.common-app/+merge/108439
<daker> cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.960695.events-app2/+merge/112916
<cjohnston> ok daker..
<cjohnston> I'm home.. had dinner.. back on my desktop
<cjohnston> lets see what we can work out
<cjohnston> daker: doing the "try" thing doesnt work when you don't specify a user (i.e. doing all
<cjohnston> )
<daker> no i think there is something wrong
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1068536/
<daker> cjohnston: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1068538/ ?
<daker> cjohnston: the sys.exit('Seems that this user does not exist') should inside the except
<cjohnston> that looks better
<cjohnston> seems to be running
<daker> cjohnston: like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1068561/
<daker> look at yours https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-team-portal/update-openids-update/view/head:/loco_directory/common/management/commands/update-openids.py
<cjohnston> ya.. i havent pushed it again
<daker> ok
<cjohnston> im back on good internet so im testing updating all
<daker> ok time for bed :)
<cjohnston> I feel the same way after a day at the beach
<cjohnston> sleep well
<daker> :)
#ubuntu-website 2012-07-01
<cjohnston> daker: ping
<daker> yo
<cjohnston> daker: any idea why http://summit.linuxplumbersconf.org/lpc-2012/tracks has the misalignment of the tracks?
<cjohnston> vs http://summit.linaro.org/lcq2-12/tracks
<cjohnston> my lack of css ability isn't figuring this out
<cjohnston> and i dont know why it would be different between the two
<daker> i see, lemme look
<daker> cjohnston: a temp solution is to set the width of the span3 class to 15.666em
<daker> and
<daker> .row-full-grey class width to 935px;
<daker> and .row-full-grey div.clearfix : margin: 0 0 20px 0;
<cjohnston> I'm not sure where else, if at all span-3 is used, but if it is, wouldn't it possibly mess that up?
<cjohnston> it does seem to be used in some other locations
<daker> :/
<daker> added another class
<daker> and force the with for it
<cjohnston> I can't figure out though why it is giving issues on plumbers but not linaro/ubuntu
#ubuntu-website 2013-06-25
<mfisch> Anyone here run the popcon site? I'm working on updating the popcon package and debian has added support for encrypted reports, so I need to know if we can also do this
<newz2000> mfisch: the person who runs that isn't here but mhall119 may be able to get you in touch. He's probably asleep now though.
<mfisch> newz2000: thanks, I know mhall119 and so I'll ping him tomorrow
<mhall119> mfisch: popcon.u.c has been broken for a while now, I've sent multiple requests to IS about it but it's so low on their priority list I don't know when it'll get fixed
<mfisch> mhall119: ok
<mfisch> mhall119: I take it theres no gpg support either?
<mhall119> I'm not even sure what gpg support would mean in terms of popcon
<mhall119> also, hey newz2000, haven't heard from you in a while
<mfisch> mhall119: okay, sounds like updating this package is not going to be very useful
<mfisch> mhall119: debian added support to encrypt the popcon reports that get uploaded, I guess so the NSA can't see them?
<mfisch> ;)
<mhall119> huh
<mhall119> I can see maybe signing them for verification, but encrypting seems....overkill
<mhall119> even signing seems like overkill, really
<mfisch> mhall119: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=480860
<ubottu> Debian bug 480860 in popularity-contest "popularity-contest should encrypt contents" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<mfisch> mhall119: anyway, I'm off to bed, and this sounds low prior, talk to you later
<newz2000> mhall119: yeah, at my new job we do all pair programming which is not conductive to being on IRC. I still lurke but usually by the tiem I'm online the excitement is done.
<cjohnston> who's this newz2000 guy? ;-)
#ubuntu-website 2013-06-26
<newz2000> cjohnston: I don't know, but if you find out, tell me!
<cjohnston> will do
<cjohnston> How've you been?
<newz2000> cjohnston: good. Been a fun few months.
<newz2000> Just working one job mostly, taking things a little slower.
<newz2000> I miss working from home but c'est la vie.
<newz2000> cjohnston: how about you, you still doing consulting and firefighting?
<cjohnston> nope
<newz2000> cjohnston: none of the above?
<cjohnston> Somehow they talked me into quitting the FD
<newz2000> oh :-(
 * cjohnston is now ~canonical
<newz2000> oh, cool. Full time or just contracting?
<cjohnston> Full time
<newz2000> awesome, what team are you on?
<cjohnston> QA
<cjohnston> tho I do almost 100% web dev
<newz2000> ubuntu qa or is there another qa team now?
<cjohnston> ubuntu
<newz2000> gotcha. That's exciting!
<cjohnston> :-)
<newz2000> speaking of exciting, my wife is home with dinner.
 * newz2000 checks out for now
<cjohnston> g'nite
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: hey, about bug 1175862, I confirmed it on another machine (at school now) and with a friend of mine, weird thing that it shows the right icon for you
<ubottu> bug 1175862 in Summit "favicon shows old Ubuntu logo" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1175862
<JoseeAntonioR> it actually shows no icon in some pages, and the old logo in others
<JoseeAntonioR> hey mhall119, can you please check on 1175862
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: we'll need to file an RT with IS to get that fixed, I think
<mhall119> it's not in Summit's code
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, blargh, ok
<mhall119> I think
<mhall119> unless we specify a favicon in the theme, the browser will use <hostname>/favicon.ico
<JoseeAntonioR> now, the point to do that is where to get the favicon
<JoseeAntonioR> also, may I ask why are we getting blank spaces at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/attend_meeting/21798/ ? (where names should be)
#ubuntu-website 2013-06-28
<cjohnston> X/5
#ubuntu-website 2013-06-30
<rsajdok> Where Can I see how to use comments in loco ? In which part of the application?
<rsajdok> I ask so as to understand this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+bug/1118824
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1118824 in LoCo Team Portal "Migrate comments to disqus" [High,Triaged]
<rsajdok> Which part of the application can be commented?
#ubuntu-website 2014-06-26
<josepht> robru: someone in Freenode#ubuntu-website might be of help
<robru> hiya, anybody around? I have questions about hosting things on assets.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-website 2018-06-27
<transhuman> hi! I applied for an account for the users-mailing list 2 days ago and have not received an approval for it yet. How long should this take? I have a big problem I am trying to find a solution for
